# Hello from Canyon Country



## piratescab (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello everybody this is Coleman from Canyon Country, California.​


----------



## soundlight (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## dvlasak (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth. Please contribute by asking and answering questions!

Dennis


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello, this is Chris from Sydney giving you a belated welcome to Controlbooth.


----------



## Van (Mar 7, 2007)

WoW ! I missed one all together, I really am slipping. 


Welcome aboard ! Hope you have fun !


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 11, 2007)

Van said:


> WoW ! I missed one all together, I really am slipping.



This event has been logged on your permanent record and will be referenced any time we need leverage Or I call it human error. Hmm, I like the latter. The former could come back to bite me. Hard.


----------

